# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Display or List Special Folders Locations in Excel VBA

## TMS

I recently tried to help someone on the forum, mistakenly thinking she needed the location of her DropBox folder. She didn't.

Anyway, it prompted me to find and update a workbook I put together some time ago with subroutines and functions
to list the various Special Folders.

It might start to get a little repetitive, but the intention was to show different ways of gathering the information.

So, use what you want, forget the rest ... or keep it for a rainy day  :Smilie: 

*** If you know of any other related routines for special files and folders, please let me know. ***


For simplicity, I just printed the whole project to a PDF file and copied and pasted it here.
Unfortunately, that does mean the indentation and spacing has gone awry  :Frown: 

Whatever, you can see it better in the attached sample workbook.

Each of the subroutines writes to a different sheet: Sheet1 to Sheet5.





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

